# Excelsior Alternative



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Coco Husk flower basket (excelsior alternative) - YouTube


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the idea, I too hate when the extra excelsior gets in the tank or in the cup, and this definitely solves that problem!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Try it once and see if you like it.


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

B-NICE said:


> Coco Husk flower basket (excelsior alternative) - YouTube


seems like it would be a rather expensive alternative


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Splash&Dash said:


> seems like it would be a rather expensive alternative


I've seen these liners at my 99 cent store, they can also be found at Home Depot for 6.99. You also don't have to pay or wait for shipping in a worst case scenario. I was looking at this as a less messier alternative.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Coffee filters, or reusable plastic mesh work very well too as excelsior alternatives


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

B-NICE said:


> I was looking at this as a less messier alternative.


I'm convinced excelsior reproduces and migrates. That stuff just seems to track everywhere in my house and is one of the main reasons I switched to fiberglass screen

PS I know Kelly's korner (an orchid culture shop) used to sell loose cocoa fiber. So you might want to check on their bulk pricing if it's something you plan on using long term (or any similar shop). I'm not sure salt content would be an issue or not though with fruit flies or husk in particular, but it can be an issue in many instances where people use both chunk and coir


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's an update on the intial video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mc6kCDAnJ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Coco Husk flower basket (Pt. 2) - YouTube


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Coffee filters, or reusable plastic mesh work very well too as excelsior alternatives


Ive been using grocery bags with great success. I have a special way i fold and cut them to provide optimum surface area.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

That's something new, I haven't heard of that method. Post some pix...


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

The foam cloth material a lot of stuff is packed in works great as well.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Would you post a pic, I don't know what that is...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

B-NICE said:


> Would you post a pic, I don't know what that is...


I think he's talking about similar to egg cartons, like the stuff you buy eggs in...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

goof901 said:


> I think he's talking about similar to egg cartons, like the stuff you buy eggs in...


Oh ok lol...


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Try easter basket grass big bundle at the 99c store


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know maybe lol...


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I think excelsior is the cheapest you just need to shake it well

King N8 88


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Jerryo said:


> Try easter basket grass big bundle at the 99c store


This is what I've been using, I swear I'm getting longer lifespans from my cultures.


----------

